

IBM To Linux Desktop Developers: 'Stop Copying Windows'  - edw519
http://www.informationweek.com/shared/printableArticle.jhtml?articleID=209904037

======
gaius
There's free as in speech, free as in beer, and free as in working for IBM
without getting paid.

~~~
jauco

      >IBM's comments to the Linux community of developers carry a
      >lot of weight, given the huge investment and contribution 
      >the tech company has made to the OS. IBM threw its weight 
      >behind Linux in December 2000, when it promised to spend $1 
      >billion on development of the OS the following year.

~~~
gaius
He wasn't speaking to IBM employees, was he?

Much of that billion was spent on persuading IBM Global Services customers
that they needed a whole lot of new global services to switch to a different
OS for running their same apps.

